# diving flounder



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

Some of my bubble blower friends (divers) went out the pass and dove some wrecks and shot a few flounder today. Im gunna hit the pass around midnight tonite and try to gig a few.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice pile of flatties !!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We used to drop in around the buoy's and shoot a bunch before going out.


----------

